# صورة مخترع الانترنت



## pola (9 يناير 2006)

*صورة مخترع الانترنت*


----------



## zaki (14 يناير 2006)

*يا  ترا  اسمة  وجنسيتة  اية  ؟

وبيشتغل  اية ؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يناير 2006)

*انا اعرف اني مخترع الانترنت كان اميريكي 

وكان مجرد شبكة تستعمل في وزارة الدفاع الامريكية لنقل المعلومات والبيانات بسرعه فائقة في اطار من السرية 

بس ماشاء الله عليه جبهته عريضة تنم عن ذكاء بالغ*


----------



## st-mina (19 أكتوبر 2006)

على فكرة انا  اعرف الراجل دة هو اسمة ابو نادية كان فاتح محل فول و طعمية عندنا فى الشارع


----------



## gohn (14 نوفمبر 2006)

علي فكره هو ساب شارعكوا وجه الشارع بتاعنا وبقي يبيع نيفه 
هاهاهاهاهاهاهااها


----------



## st-mina (14 نوفمبر 2006)

نييفة  ههههه ودى بتتاكل ولا بتشرب


----------



## Coptic Man (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههه*

*يا تحف *

*ما تقولوا احسن بيسرح بعرقسوس*

*كدا تبهدول الراجل المحترم*


----------

